# How do you mate emporer scorpions



## Joe (May 3, 2005)

How do you mate emporer scorpions? I'm planning on mating mine in a week or two.

Joe


----------



## dino (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Joe,

I found a Emperor scorpion care sheet.

http://www.repticzone.com/caresheets/344.html


----------



## Jolt (Jun 28, 2005)

Dino, you realize that this post is about 2 months old right?


----------



## dino (Jun 28, 2005)

Other posts are older but they still get replies. And I would like to help Joe if he still needs it. Let's try to keep this on topic please instead of talking about how old this post is eh?


----------

